# DirecTV/Hd programing



## gjgman (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone know when DirecTV is going to be able to dekiver all the new HD programing that they have promised for months now??


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

gjgman said:


> Does anyone know when DirecTV is going to be able to dekiver all the new HD programing that they have promised for months now??


There are a lot of rumors that they can be starting any day now. But at the latest the first set of new channels should be up in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

The current date floating around the rumor mill is next Wednesday, the 19th.

There's also a rather disturbing rumor that there will be an associated price increase of $5-$10 for the "HD Tier", which upsets me a great deal since I was told by an official DirecTV representative (NOT customer service) that there was no planned price increase.

- Shane


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is plenty of discussion and speculation in the D* fora as to when new HD channels will be up.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In order to receive the new HD channels, you'll need to have a 5 lnb dish and a "B-Band converter module" in addition to an H20 or HR20 receiver. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900036


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

mssturgeon said:


> The current date floating around the rumor mill is next Wednesday, the 19th.
> 
> There's also a rather disturbing rumor that there will be an associated price increase of $5-$10 for the "HD Tier", which upsets me a great deal since I was told by an official DirecTV representative (NOT customer service) that there was no planned price increase.
> 
> - Shane


Last I knew the current date floating around was Tuesday 9/18/07. I don't know what that's based on. If that's the day the new satellite will be in it's final resting place in orbit, I don't think that necessarily means all the new stuff will launch that day. I'm not sure why they'd launch a bunch of new HD channels in the middle of the week anyways. I'd think they'd do it on a weekend.

I won't bother letting something that hasn't even happened yet like a rumor of a price increase upset you a great deal, especially since you have inside information from an official DIRECTV representative(NOT customer service) that it won't happen.

What is "an official DIRECTV representative" ? How is this person any different than a customer service rep. ?


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

I can quietly setthe rumors to rest it will be the sept 19th and everyone will get a preview of the new channels till dec 15th at that time there will ba a shift in 6 channels that do not have a Standard Deff channel counterpart to a Hd a la cart teir for $4.99 a month that will include Hdnet, Hdnet movies, Universal Hd, MHD, MGM HD and the Smithsonian Ch. That was comunacated today by D* to the tECH DPT


----------



## FLTVVIEWER (Jul 8, 2007)

Received this today (no specific date,but it has what e will be able to receive):

http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

FLTVVIEWER said:


> Received this today (no specific date,but it has what e will be able to receive):
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428


Actualy it is a direct copy of a D* inhouse program the channels are correct however they include channels slated to launch in October no date yet though


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

mtnsackett said:


> I can quietly setthe rumors to rest it will be the sept 19th and everyone will get a preview of the new channels till dec 15th at that time there will ba a shift in 6 channels that do not have a Standard Deff channel counterpart to a Hd a la cart teir for $4.99 a month that will include Hdnet, Hdnet movies, Universal Hd, MHD, MGM HD and the Smithsonian Ch. That was comunacated today by D* to the tECH DPT


I was also told by a D-TV rep Sept19 hopefully true


----------



## mtnsackett (Aug 22, 2007)

sat4r said:


> I was also told by a D-TV rep Sept19 hopefully true


It is unless there are any problems with the sat between now and then or the uplink for them I found it in the computer this am and was confirmed by out site director


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Wonder where they'll put them. 70's are almost all used, 80's for DNS, 90's? 
600's?


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

:lol:


BMoreRavens said:


> There are a lot of rumors that they can be starting any day now. But at the latest the first set of new channels should be up in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

FLTVVIEWER said:


> Received this today (no specific date,but it has what e will be able to receive):
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428


So I count 58 Total Channels there. DirecTV promises to have 100 National HD channels up by the end of the year, so if Sept. 19 is the First rollout of channels, and Sometime in October is the 2nd rollout, what could DirecTV's plans be for the rollout of the final 42 channels by year's end, and what are they???


----------



## mssturgeon (Dec 8, 2004)

> Wonder where they'll put them. 70's are almost all used, 80's for DNS, 90's?
> 600's?


That's what the B-band converter is for. You will simply tune to the "regular" (SD) channel and if you have HDTV service and the B-band converters installed, it will pull in the HD feed. So there will no longer be a separate "block" of HD counterparts. They will just run on top of the SD versions.



> So I count 58 Total Channels there. DirecTV promises to have 100 National HD channels up by the end of the year, so if Sept. 19 is the First rollout of channels, and Sometime in October is the 2nd rollout, what could DirecTV's plans be for the rollout of the final 42 channels by year's end, and what are they???


There is an article I wrote that outlines what they are counting as "national" channels: DirecTV - The March to 100 National High Definition Channels

The article is a few months old, so some of the channels mentioned have changed, but it should give you a good idea of how they expect to get to 100.

- Shane


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thread closed. Plenty of identical comments here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99187


----------

